# Hawaii’s trash to be shipped to Oregon to accommodate Ko Olina DVC



## nodge (Jun 4, 2008)

I just found this article relating to the planned Ko Olina DVC in Oahu, Hawaii.

I’m guessing the new Oahu DVC’s sales brochures won’t burden potential owners with the identity of its neighbor, “Honolulu’s main landfill.”  So I thought DVC folks would be interested in knowing this before committing to buy there.  FWIW, this article says that _“the [landfill management] company began planting dozens of Norfolk pine and monkeypod trees along the edge of the dump to help camouflage it from traffic along Farrington Highway.  But there’s no hiding the site from areas farther away, including hotel rooms, condominiums and time-share units at Ko Olina.”_

I often joke on the TUG Starwood Board about getting a “dumpster” view room.  Apparently, the Ko Olina DVC will be able to do even better and offer guests a real live “dump” view room.

As for us folks here in Oregon, I’m sure that minimum wage workers efforts to pack that trash in “airtight plastic” will do the trick at preventing “unwelcome tropical plants and insect pests from escaping.”  Yep, I don’t see any problems with Hawaii’s promise to consistently and effectively use “trash condoms.” After all, it did say that it loves us at our last Luau together.  

Thanks Hawaii and DVC!

-nodge


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 4, 2008)

Certain villas at Wilderness Lodge have dumpster views.


----------



## casey2 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sure if any body could sell it or camouflage it Disney is the one to do.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2008)

nodge said:


> As for us folks here in Oregon, I’m sure that minimum wage workers efforts to pack that trash in “airtight plastic” will do the trick at preventing “unwelcome tropical plants and insect pests from escaping.”  Yep, I don’t see any problems with Hawaii’s promise to consistently and effectively use “trash condoms.” After all, it did say that it loves us at our last Luau together.
> 
> Thanks Hawaii and DVC!
> 
> -nodge


I hadn't heard about this but isn't the idea of trash bags a bad idea?  I mean I thought he whole idea was to bury it and let it decompose. How is it going to decompose when it packed in a air-tight trash bag?


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 4, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> I hadn't heard about this but isn't the idea of trash bags a bad idea?  I mean I thought he whole idea was to bury it and let it decompose. How is it going to decompose when it packed in a air-tight trash bag?



Maybe DVC will be announcing a new "mountain view" resort in Oregon.


----------



## rkdahl (Jun 4, 2008)

nodge said:


> I just found this article relating to the planned Ko Olina DVC in Oahu, Hawaii.
> 
> Thanks Hawaii and DVC!
> 
> -nodge



I'm not sure how you relate the Hawaii issue of the landfill running out of space with DVC? Whether DVC or anyone else builds nearby the site, they are still running out of room for their trash. Isn't it a Hawaii problem? I just missed how DVC was brought into the trash discussion?


----------



## Kay H (Jun 4, 2008)

rkdahl said:


> I'm not sure how you relate the Hawaii issue of the landfill running out of space with DVC? Whether DVC or anyone else builds nearby the site, they are still running out of room for their trash. Isn't it a Hawaii problem? I just missed how DVC was brought into the trash discussion?




The website that the OP inserted in her post mentions that DVC is planning on building near that site.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 4, 2008)

Just went to google earth. The landfill is .8 miles away.


----------



## nodge (Jun 4, 2008)

rkdahl said:


> I'm not sure how you relate the Hawaii issue of the landfill running out of space with DVC? Whether DVC or anyone else builds nearby the site, they are still running out of room for their trash. Isn't it a Hawaii problem? I just missed how DVC was brought into the trash discussion?



I think Disney is tied up in this because it is pushing to shut down the dump.  On it's surface at least, it appears that Disney bought land near the main dump for Honolulu because it is cheaper (being next to the dump and all), and then threw its weight around to get the dump shut-down so the value of its purchased land increases dramatically.

This linked report (just left click on the underlined blue words to see it) suggests that that dump could have stayed open for at least another 15 years if the adjacent 40 acres of expansion land were made available for that purpose.  But instead, with Disney's vote apparently counting most, that option was not chosen by the powers that be in Hawaii.

All of this makes it appear, on its face at least, that Disney helped tip the scales in its favor on this issue at the expense of Oahu residents’ pocket books (they’ll have to pay more to ship their trash to Oregon) and Oregon's environment.

As for sealing the garbage, this link suggests that very little decomposing happens inside a landfill anyway.  They are viewed as long term storage of trash, so it is best if all the bugs and critters that are coming along for the ride, and many types of which we don’t even have here in Oregon (yet – until Earl forgets to seal a bale or two), stay contained in their bail of trash for all eternity.

FWIW, most fruits and vegetables from Hawaii must be irradiated in an approved irradiation treatment facility before they can enter mainland US.  However, if that same fruit is eaten and any uneaten portions are then thrown away, those uneaten portions apparently only need be sealed in a garbage bag to enter the mainland US on a barge as "trash."  

Here in environmentally friendly Oregon, I predict Disney/Hawaii can expect a major challenge.  The editorial blogs have already started, and Disney is just too big of a target to avoid getting hit.  

Where is Disney’s PR machine in all of this?  

-nodge


----------



## debraxh (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm no big Disney supporter, but i agree that I don't see how they are any more involved than the existing resorts/condos/hotels/marina at Ko'Olina.  In fact, the decision to close the landfill was made before DVC even purchased the property.  Perhaps it swayed their decision but my guess is Marriott and the other property owners had something to do with it as well.

DVC is building right next to the existing JW Marriott hotel on the same set of 4 man-made lagoons where the Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club is located.  There are numerous condo complexes and the golf course which in the same gated area and are technically closer to the landfill than the DVC property.


----------

